# First attempt



## sureyya (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi all, 
Today was my first attempt at making melt and pour soap. I loved it...first problem I encountered was bubbles...even with the alcohol spray I still found a had an issue with small bubbles...how can I correct this?


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi , sometimes tapping the mold on the counter helps the bubbles come up, then spray with the alcohol. Stirring gently helps too.


----------



## sureyya (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply...I will try your advice...stirring gently will help. I think I got scared of the soap drying quickly, guess I need to pay attention to the drying time and gauge from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hangunn (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm new to this too. What alcohol spray do you need to remove bubbles? X


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 19, 2013)

Put rubbing alcohol into a spray/spritzer bottle.


----------

